# Enfant qui bégaie



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, un petit de 2 ans 1/2 bégaie depuis lundi. Il ne trouve pas ses mots, se reprend à plusieurs reprises pour dire quelque chose en particulier ses débuts de phrase, il bute sur des mots très simples comme papa, maman, nounou. Qu’en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Emily (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Marine35,
Est ce que ce petit parler correctement auparavant ?
Quelques fois si l'enfant est très fatigué cela peut arriver 
Est ce qu'il y a eu des changements chez ses parents ou chez toi récemment qui auraient pu déclencher le bégaiement ?


----------



## assmatzam (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors j'ai connu ça avec mon fils vers 3 ans et demi de mémoire 
Du jour au lendemain il a commencé à bégailler, il s'y reprenait à 5 fois avant de sortir un mot 

Au début ça nous faisait rire mais on c'est rendu compte que c'était de plus en plus fréquent 

Nous avons donc  était voir une orthophoniste qui nous a expliqué qu'il voulait parler trop vite et du coup il beuguait 😅

On lui disait de respirer de se calmer et de prendre son temps et ça passait 
Il arrivait ensuite à sortir sa phrase 

Ca à durer un petit moment, on le reprenait à chaque fois et en grandissant ça c'est calmée tous seul 

En plus le mien avait un cheveux sur la langue donc je vous dit pas les crises de fou rire 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Louanne (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le cas aussi d'une accueillis à 2ans 1/2. D'un coup, c'était fatiguant pour elle et pour nous. Ça c'est arrêté comme c'est venu. Mais ça a duré plusieurs mois...


----------



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

*@Louanne effectivement c’est fatiguant ! 10h/jour ! Lui pour l’instant je n’ai pas l’impression que ça l’embête. J’essaie d’être patiente, de l’écouter, de ne pas réagir mais c’est usant. Chez lui c’est pareil. J’espère que ça va passer *


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

Et bien j'ai eu une petite 15 jours en vacances chez papi et mamie et au retour bégaiement ??? j'ai prévenu les parents ... par contre les autres accueillis étaient très gentils avec elle et l'aidaient à finir ses phrases pas toujours à bon escient mais de bon coeur ! çà a continué un peu et un jour tout est revenu à la normale ???


----------



## assmatzam (7 Décembre 2022)

Je ne vous comprend pas @Louanne et @Marine35 

Expliquez moi en quoi c'est fatiguant


----------



## kikine (7 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Je ne vous comprend pas @Louanne et @Marine35
> 
> Expliquez moi en quoi c'est fatiguant


ben essayer de communiquer sans y arriver s'y prendre a 10 fois  pour dire une phrase, oui c'est fatiguant et pour celui qui parle comme pour celui qui écoute

j'ai longtemps bégayé c'est passé vers mes 13-14 ans...


----------



## Capri95 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
Cela peut arriver j'ai eu le cas avec mon fils, qui voulait tout dire en seule fois.. le cerveau turbiné a toute allure résultat des courses il butait sur un mot.
Il s'énervait car il voyait que ça ne sortait pas, c'est notre pédiatre à l'époque qui nous avez rassuré.
Nous l'avons accompagné rectifié, aider a placer ses mots il faut du temps et de la patience, c'est passé assez vite dans mon cas.
Alors effectivement je ne vois pas en quoi c'est usant bizarre vos réactions les filles Louane, Marine35


----------



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Perso je ne trouve pas ça drôle, c’est handicapant pour lui et c’est fatiguant car c’est pénible de l’écouter, d’attendre qu’il trouve ses mots, de le laisser parler à longueur de journée. Ma patience est mise à dure épreuve, je fais des efforts constamment pour ne pas intervenir, le reprendre, faire les phrases, dire les mots à sa place


----------



## kikine (7 Décembre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Perso je ne trouve pas ça drôle, c’est handicapant pour lui et c’est fatiguant car c’est pénible de l’écouter, d’attendre qu’il trouve ses mots, de le laisser parler à longueur de journée. Ma patience est mise à dure épreuve, je fais des efforts constamment pour ne pas intervenir, le reprendre, faire les phrases, dire les mots à sa place


oui c'est fatiguant pour tout le monde, imagine qu'en plus moi étant petite tout le monde se moquait de moi... ben résultat j'étais tellement stressée que c'était pire, au bout d'un moment j'ai fait semblant d'en rire avec mes copines...
ma grande a eu la même chose jusqu'à ces 19 ans du coup je lui ai appris a respirer, se détendre, souffler avant de parler ça aide un peu...


----------



## Capri95 (7 Décembre 2022)

> je fais des efforts constamment pour ne pas intervenir, le reprendre, faire les phrases, dire les mots à sa place


Mais justement il faut l'accompagné ! lui montré que vous êtes là, comment pensez qu'il réagisse quand il est laissé seul devant ses difficultés. J'ai une louloute qui fait des "fautes" si l'ont puis dire en parlant, sa phrase est correct mais mal dite, je la rectifie gentiment. C'est important pour un enfant d'entendre les bons sons, la bonne élocution pour bien commencer.


kikine a dit: 


> imagine qu'en plus moi étant petite tout le monde se moquait de moi... ben résultat j'étais tellement stressée que c'était pire, au bout d'un moment j'ai fait semblant d'en rire avec mes copines.


Je comprend tout à fait, le bégaiement n'est pas une chose facile, il peut être source de handicap pour beaucoup de situation de la vie courantes. Tu n'a pas eu d'aide ?


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

Moi comme les autres petits en accueil avec elle on ne se moquait pas d'elle bien au contraire on l'aidait à finir ses phrases et comme je dis pas toujours à bon escient mais pas grave et si l'un d'eux s'était moqué je l'aurais repris vite fait ... et j'oubliais mon petit dernier accueilli a commencé également à bloquer ses mots je crois que c'est passé il n'a pas parlé avant 2 ans 1/2 et encore compliqué même en maternelle ... c'est usant peut-être mais çà l'est encore plus pour eux !!!


----------



## Griselda (7 Décembre 2022)

C'est souvent un problème de respiration. Attention aussi à cet âge là de ne pas trop réagir.

Mon conseil est de dire discretement aux PE ce que j'ai noté mais de ne surtout pas relever ça devant lui, pour ne pas renforcer le begaiement. Pas de plaisenterie, ni l'aider en le coupant, faire comme si de rien n'était, il y aforte chance ainsi que ça passe tout seul.
Si dans quelques semaines ce n'est pas le cas alors oui l'emmener consulter un specialiste.


----------



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

@kikine c'est moche de se moquer ! ça bloque davantage, ça n'aide pas ! 

@Capri95 je fais au mieux pour être patiente, ne pas le bloquer davantage, je l'écoute et je lui parle mais j'évite de parler à sa place et de le reprendre. Il se rend compte tout seul que les mots ne viennent pas, avant la sieste rien que pour me répondre "non" il s'y est pris à 15 fois et il a même sourit de sa difficulté. Avant son problème de bégaiement il arrivait que je ne comprenne pas tout, je le lui disais et idem je rectifiais si j'avais compris mais que c'était mal prononcé. Là je lui demande de prendre son temps pour parler mais il bute 10/15 fois


----------



## Louanne (7 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam, C'est fatiguant car les autres petits du même âge n'attendaient pas la phrase entière et partaient ou allaient à l'encontre de l'enfant qui était du coup en difficulté.
Fatiguant pour celui qui bégaye car il s'y reprend à plusieurs fois, forcément, et c'est frustrant. Fatiguant aussi de voir que ses


assmatzam a dit: 


> Je ne vous comprend pas @Louanne et @Marine35
> 
> Expliquez moi en quoi c'est fatiguant



parents finissent ses phrases ou pires, lui coupe la parole : " oui bon, tu raconteras ça plus tard" en enfilant le manteau.
Et oui fatiguant pour moi même, je l'avoue assmatzam, bouuuh la mauvaise ass mat' que je suis, derrière mon sourire cette situation a été aussi une épreuve pour moi. Entre la bienveillance envers cet enfant, le regard des autres employeurs qui semblent- il avait peur que leur enfant lui aussi finisse par bégayer, comme si c'était contagieux. Les attentes à chaque échange pour attendre la fin des phrases. Oui je le dis, ça a été des longs mois pour moi.


----------



## Capri95 (7 Décembre 2022)

Il ne faut surtout pas ignorer le bégaiement de l'enfant.
Ont peut parler lentement pour lui montrer l'exemple
Faire des phrases courtes que comprend l'enfant
Surtout pas de moquerie
Etre patiente
Lui accorder de l'attention et garder un contact visuel avec lui. ( pas facile à appliquer avec d'autres enfants en accueil )
Ne pas l'interrompre
Les parents peuvent aller voir un orthophoniste si cela persiste, c'est à eux de faire la démarche.
Il faut que les parents mettent en place des exercices donnés par l'orthophoniste, ça peut prendre du temps mais ça marche ! (déjà vécu)


----------



## incognito (7 Décembre 2022)

il a eu un stress ces derniers jours ???


----------



## ChantalGoya (7 Décembre 2022)

A cet âge, c'est un passage normal pour beaucoup d'enfants. Il n'y a pas à se focaliser dessus, il faut juste continuer à faire comme d'habitude.
Lui vous comprend très bien et plus vous lui demandez de répéter et plus il s'emmêle.
Juste lui dire que c'est pas grave que ça arrive de s'emmêler.
Expliquer aux autres que c'est pas grave, juste un mauvais passage qui passera.

Si vous cherchez un peu, vous verrez qu'il s'agit de bégaiement transitoire ou hésitation normale.


À cet âge, le langage est encore au stade d’apprentissage et l’enfant se débat avec certains sons, avec peu de vocabulaire. Ainsi, tous les enfants répètent des mots et des phrases. Ils ont parfois de la difficulté à garder un rythme régulier lorsqu’ils parlent. Ils peuvent ajouter des mots, répéter les mots plusieurs fois et ajouter des sons.

Parfois, une trop forte pression des parents: "tu es grand, va faire pipi au pot parce qu'à l'école, tu n'auras plus de couches.....", "tu es maintenant le grand frère, montre l'exemple, sois grand","cest bientôt Noël, le père Noël passe pour les enfants sages. Tu es sage toi ?".....

Mais surtout, ne pas insister. Il est préférable de juste dire "tu veux parler trop vite, ça fait beaucoup de mots.... Je n'ai pas tout compris".


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Je comprend tout à fait, le bégaiement n'est pas une chose facile, il peut être source de handicap pour beaucoup de situation de la vie courantes. Tu n'a pas eu d'aide ?


non, je viens d'une famille "vieille France" avec une tendance un peu violente (pour rester soft) on va dire... les problèmes on met un mouchoir dessus et on garde la face haute...
une consultation chez un psy, orthophoniste et cie.. "même pas en rêve mon enfant n'est pas fou, et n'a pas de retard non plus..."

perso j'ai pu surmonter mes "casseroles" comme j'ai pu toute seule, parfois certaines choses (souvenirs) remontent a la surface pour y être évacuées quand mon cerveau décide que je suis capable de le surmonter, et là je me rend compte que le cerveau fait des miracle en enfouissant les souvenirs douloureux...(je comprends mieux pourquoi j'ai une grosse partie de mon enfance dont je ne me souviens absolument pas...) ma soeur elle, n'a pas pu le surmonter ça a fini en psychiatrie elle en est même décédée... Mon ex mari se demande encore comment j'ai pu malgré tout avoir une vie équilibrée...


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

L'aider à trouver un mot je ne vois pas en quoi çà peut le frustrer en plus c'était surtout les autres accueillis alors déjà qu'ils ne se moquaient pas du tout d'elle je les laissais faire et puis c'est passé d'un coup !!!


----------



## Grenat11 (9 Décembre 2022)

Le bégaiement n'est pas chose à prendre à la légère , tout comme ça peut rester, il peut partir vite. J'ai un ami à 39 ans est toujours bègue, il le contrôle plus ou moins. Je l'ai toujours connu ainsi , il a fait des années d'orthophonie, même à l'âge adulte . Ça ressort chez lui quand il est très stressé ou énervé, il n'est pas timide, mais il était pas de ceux qui étaient populaire dans la classe. Avec l'âge et le recul je me rends compte à quel point cela a été difficile pour lui. Bon il a un caractère particulier aussi mais c'est comme ça que je l'apprécie, la preuve étant on s'est connu en 6eme, et on est toujours en contact.

Pour revenir à ce petit bout qui bute sur ses mots, il serait peut être intéressant de lui apprendre quelques mots de la langue des signes, comme le non sur lequel il bute, s'il te plaît, merci, à boire...des petits mots simples qui pourront sûrement l'aider à passer ce cap, tout en lui expliquant qu'il peut les utiliser quand les mots ne veulent pas sortir...


----------



## Louanne (9 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> L'aider à trouver un mot je ne vois pas en quoi çà peut le frustrer en plus c'était surtout les autres accueillis alors déjà qu'ils ne se moquaient pas du tout d'elle je les laissais faire et puis c'est passé d'un coup !!!


Si quelqu'un fini vos phrases alors que vous avez du mal, ça ne vous ferait rien que l'on vous coupe sans cesse ? Que vous n'arrivez pas à finir de parler sans que l'on vous coupe ?


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Louanne non je ne pense pas !!! en tout cas cette petite a arrêté du jour au lendemain je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'était passé chez papi mami durant ces 15 jours ???


----------



## Louanne (9 Décembre 2022)

Angèle, oui, le principal c'est que tout rentre dans l'ordre pour l'enfant. Après chacun son ressenti et sa sensibilité bien sûr ☺️
Et en temps qu'adulte, ce n'est tellement pas évident de savoir ce que ressent un enfant des fois. Bonne journée 🙂


----------



## Louanne (9 Décembre 2022)

*tant


----------

